# Angelwettbewerb



## Dulkarash (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo.
Wollte mal fragen wo Sonntags zwischen 14-16UHR die Fisch schwärme zu finden sind




```
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8221 
Besonderer Fisch - Kiefers Engelfisch
Stufe -1 Angeln-Quest

	* Kiefers Engelfisch

Belohnung
Du erhältst:
Glücksangelhut


Abschlusstext
*Surrr* Identifizierung und Katalogisierung von Kiefers Engelfisch abgeschlossen.

Eure Belohnung ist nun erhältlich.

*PLIIING-PLIIING**Bzzzz*
```


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

im schlingendorntal einfach mal den strand bei den blutsegelbukanieren ablaufen
die schwärme sind meistens da wo viele leute ihre angel auswerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulkarash (16. Januar 2008)

ok : / 
schön wäre ne karte oder koords


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich angel bei dem wettbewerb immer an dem strand östlich / süd-östlich von bb


----------



## Dulkarash (16. Januar 2008)

Danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. Januar 2008)

gerne doch
helfe immer gerne


----------



## STL (16. Januar 2008)

bin ma nicht sicher, ob das wirklich nötig is, aber davor in OG anmelden. vor der bank, bei der Palme, steht son kleines (meiner meinung nach ziemlich hässliches) vieh, wo man sich anmelden kann.. naja und dann heißts angel wien weltmeister ^^ mount u hoher skill sind zu empfehlen sowie FishingBuddy... machts einfacher. Dazu no genug Köder dabei haben und schon kanns los gehen ^^ petri heil! (sagt man das auch beim angeln?)

MfG STL


----------



## domes (14. April 2008)

Die benötigten Fischschwärme sind entlang der gesammten Küste in Stranglethorn ... östlich und westlich. Die besonderen Fische sind zufällig in den Schwärmen, aus denen man die Anglermeister-Fische holt und können auch gefunden werden, wenn ein Angelmeister bereits gekürt wurde (Hut,Schuhe, Angelschnur sind die Belohnungen). Als Anglermeister selbst kannst du zwischen der Arkanitangel und einem Trinket wählen, das Dir eine Fischgestalt im Wasser gibt.


----------

